
Ask HN: Anyone had an Amazon Firestick hogging LAN bandwidth behind a firewall? - Fjolsvith
I finally narrowed down the device that was flooding my household LAN with traffic, especially when I was streaming from the Internet on my Kodi box: An original issue Amazon Firestick.  When I pulled it&#x27;s power, my LAN dropped to normal level.  It had been flooding the LAN with 800-900kbps of traffic.
======
Meph504
I've experience problems with bandwidth and resource consumption from the fire
stick when I had Kodi and the Downloader app installed, wiping it to factory
resolved the issues, and have yet to see it return.

I haven't done any sort of recording or looking into the issue, but I was
suspicious enough that I didn't reload them after the reset.

